# Teach me the tides...



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

I've been fishing in saltwater for about 10 years and I've only now just started paying attention to the tides. I've started keeping a log of what the tides are doing every time I go fishing and what I caught. However, I still have some questions for some of those with more knowledge on this topic than me. 



I've been catching some trout at around 5:30-7:00 in the morning on topwaters. Around 7 it seems as if the bite dies with the rising of the sun. Every time I've gone the tide has been very high and just starting to ebb. I'm wanting to go Saturday, but the tide is supposed to be less than it was earlier in the week. So the question is if the tide is less will the bite be less or for not as long? I'm gonna go and see what my results will be, but I know the weather and such can also effect the outcome. Just interested in people's thoughts.



Thanks so much


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

From what ive heard there is a trout bite at dawn and dusk regardless of the tides....the tides will make the bite better if the water is moving at the those times. I have had luck in the middle of the day on the flats lately. I would like to hear some expert opinions on this as well.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Just an opinion based on experience.

Sunrise, early morning feeding trumps tidal action, but if you get both, that's not bad either. I hear lots of statements regarding Low Tide, High Tide, etc....but that info can be misleading!

Fish can caught on both, for example, I have one area thatI know the reds pass thru on the incoming tide to the high mark, and "maybe" sometimes as it turns and moves out! Can't catch crap, (as "CCC" says), on a low tide at that spot, or at least "I" can't!!

Ihave another that produces well at low tide and thru the change. I prefer the incoming high tide, Eric for example, latelyseems to prefer the low tide. I think a lot has to do with the situation and combination of factors including water temp and time of year. Not to mention, sometimes you just have figure out how to catch'em WHEN you have the time to fish regardless of time of day and tide.

Ihear guys tell me you can't catch reds while the tide is slack, but heyI do it all the time and I often do it with top water in the middle of the day; go figure!Most people will tell you top water doesn't work after 8am, but I use them all day long....*IF*....the water is flat!!<P align=center>







<P align=center>*Good luck! It's very confusing sometimes!*<P align=center>


----------



## fat guy/little boat (Nov 12, 2008)

Dawn and dusk are best with any tidal movement in warm weather, and can still be good even with weak tidal flow(neep tide).

I've found that after the first winter cold snaps when water temps drop below 68-70* the fish will wait to move up onto the grass flats till later in the morning. Thats when I find the best action when its cold. The fish can be caught there all year long, but they are more skiddish and require a slower fishing technique. On several of my last trips out over the last month of cold weather, Ive seen redfish and trout over dark bottom with as little as 4 in. of water over their backs in some of the back estuaries. They were very wary and most times it was very hard to not spook them with the water being gin clear.:reallycrying


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

I target trout a lot and the twilights are not affected by the tides. Midday, however, the water does need to be moving to ensure a good catch


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks all, definitly helps out alot.


----------

